# Recent aggression to visiting dogs



## MaiMai (Dec 6, 2017)

Our lovely Cockapoo has recently started being aggressive to other dogs when they come into her garden and house. She is almost 4, and has been neutere. She is an absolutely lovely dog with humans and children but in the last few months is really horrible to other dogs who may be visiting. When out walking she has always been is choosy about who she’ll play with, and really prefers just to be with us and her stick or ball. She always used to be fine with visiting dogs but this has definitely changed, and is distressing. Could it be because of lockdown and not having had them for a while? Does anyone have any ideas what can be done to help with this? She is not very treat orientated! Thank you


----------

